
Show HN: An analog clock on html canvas - davidim
https://dmaydan.github.io/Canvas_Clock/
======
kazinator
It looks nice.

Only problem is that it though it only changes one time per second, the
requestAnimationFrame() mechanism will cause the clock to wastefully repaint
itself many times per second.

Actually instead of fixing that, maybe it would be possible to interpolate
sub-second-precision positions, to have a smoothly moving second hand.

Or, here is an idea: simulate the impulse function of each pop of the second
hand: how the hand overshoots, followed by the decaying oscillation known as
"ringing".

~~~
davidim
Thanks for checking it out. I like the idea of making the hand move between
seconds - I was actually thinking about doing something like that when
originally making the clock - then I got too lazy and told myself that real
clocks don’t do that so I don’t have to worry about implementing it :). Now
it’s too late! I haven’t looked at the code for 2 days, and there are no
comments! :)

I’m not sure what you mean with that last suggestion - I’m pretty sure you’re
joking, but I still have no idea what you’re talking about.

~~~
kazinator
What I'm talking about is that a real clock's hand doesn't instantaneously
move from one position to another. It's an object with mass. It accelerates
toward the new position, then overshoots it and then oscillates back and forth
with a decaying vibration. You can see this well in larger wall clocks.

So that's just an alternative for doing something at the sub-second
resolution, compared to just a smoothly rotating hand.

